# Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 w/ FreeBSD 10.3



## bookwormep (Mar 31, 2017)

This is more of a shared experience post then a question, per se. The Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000 device on my laptop has given better performance with FreeBSD 10.3, then FreeBSD 11.

I know this from the time last month when I made the system upgrade to the newer FreeBSD 11-RELEASE. Sure, the wireless connections can be sketchy from time to time, so some of the adverse performance is from the network, and the geography (hills especially bad). So I rolled back to the FreeBSD 10.3.

The iwn0 driver, I understand, is getting some more tender loving care from developers as we
speak. Any thoughts and comments on this are appreciated.


----------

